# A Good EO ocean scent and eo's for aging sking



## bloomingmtn (Mar 14, 2011)

I made a lovely batch of salt bars using lavender (15), rosemary(5), and eucalyptus(7.5) and I feel that I have not captured that ocean scent.  I did add a small amt of sea kelp powder that did help.  Do you have any ideas?  Also..I wanted to make a facial bar for aging skin.  Do you know of any eo's that are good for this? Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of combinations from Mabel White, some of them use fragrance oils.

Cool Water: Lavender, jasmine, oak moss, musk and sandalwood.

Ocean: Cucumber Fragrance Oil

Rain: 1 part Lily of the Valley and Hyacinth, splash Wisteria

This website has one called "Ocean Waves"

http://www.essential-oil-goddess.com/oc ... scent.html

Rose Geranium is good to prevent aging skin.  Rose is expensive but it attracts moisture to your skin making it look younger and fresher.  Rosewood helps to tone the skin and make it supple.  Carrot seed oil provides good skin-rejuvenating properties


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Soap is a wash off product. It won't stay on the skin long enough to get any therapeutic properties from essential oils. I would formulate a lotion bar, lotion or creme with lavender, rose or rose geranium, Sandalwood, Jasmine or Frankincense.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Or oil based serum. Easy and effective  :wink: 
I do agree with soapbuddy and tend to save the more expensive ingredients like EO's for use in leave on products.

Some people think EO scents work therapeutically, but I'm not one of them. As in, I don't believe in any effect other then pleasant smell  

For the face, I'm really most into uncolored & unscented. Since older skin is often dry, try to keep the cleansing numbers low.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Some people think EO scents work therapeutically, but I'm not one of them. As in, I don't believe in any effect other then pleasant smell



However, the mind is very powerful. If someone thinks something will work, it generally does - the placebo effect.

This study did find that lemon EO helped with mood enhancement.

http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/aromathe.htm

eta: I forgot to mention that citrus scents have always made me feel happier. This is why I like them so much and use them frequently.


----------



## Relle (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree about citrus scents, very uplifting   if you are in a down mood.

I just soaped with lemongrass and just want to sniff it all the time.

Relle.


----------



## bloomingmtn (Mar 16, 2011)

*Sea Scent*

The ocean waves scent with the cedarwood sound interesting as well as the lemongrass.  Thanks for your suggestions! I feel so lucky to have found this forum! I am seriously addicted and wish soaping could be my full time job!   
Can you scent with just lemongrass or do you have to anchor it with something like litsea? Maybe I will try the eo's for aging skin in a lotion-good idea.  I am on the fence about that.  EO's  are extracted directly from the plants and plants are medicinal but whether or not they are beneficial topically is something I wonder about as well especially after saponification.


----------



## LavenderLady (Mar 30, 2011)

lemon grass is a grass not a true citrus so it does not need to be anchored. In fact, you can use it to anchor lemon or other citrus.


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2011)

I came across this blend while looking though some of my notes.  I haven't tried it yet, but thought I would pass it along.

*Ocean Breeze*
2 parts lavender e.o.
1 part rosemary e.o.
1 part bergamot e.o.
touch of mint or eucalyptus e.o.

Edited to say that I tried this one with the Q-Tip test and didn't care for it.


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 5, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Some people think EO scents work therapeutically, but I'm not one of them. As in, I don't believe in any effect other then pleasant smell


Dagmar, some of these people have actually done studies on that - not to mention that anyone who has smell Eucalyptus can vouch that it clears sinuses. I agree that smell are also very powerful on the emotional level but there's so much more to it.
Here's a bit more info - for those who might be interested

How do I inhale essential oils?

peppermintAnother way that essential oils enter the body is inhalation through the nose or mouth. Common examples include inhaling eucalyptus (Eucalyptus globules, E. radiate, or E. smithii) essential oil when you have a cough or inhaling peppermint (Mentha piperita) essential oil to reduce fatigue or nausea. (Note: Often, essential oils are put into a diffuser for inhalation. The section How Do I Choose and Use Essential Oils? describes this in more detail.)
The Olfactory System

The olfactory system includes all physical organs or cells relating to, or contributing to, the sense of smell. When we inhale through the nose, airborne molecules interact with the olfactory organs and, almost immediately, the brain.

Molecules inhaled through the nose or mouth are also carried to the lungs and interact with the respiratory system. Thus, inhaled essential oils can affect the body through several systems and pathways.
Interaction with the Limbic System (Emotional Brain)

During inhalation, odor molecules travel through the nose and affect the brain through a variety of receptor sites, one of which is the limbic system, which is commonly referred to as the "emotional brain."

The limbic system is directly connected to those parts of the brain that control heart rate, blood pressure, breathing, memory, stress levels, and hormone balance (Higley & Higley, 1998). This relationship helps explain why smells often trigger emotions. Knowing this, we can hypothesize how inhalation of essential oils can have some very profound physiological and psychological effects!

"Smell is a potent wizard that transports us across thousands of miles and all the years we have lived." Helen Keller 

http://takingcharge.csh.umn.edu/explore ... -oils-work


----------



## Relle (Apr 6, 2011)

Blooming I put just lemongrass in goats milk soap and it still smells really strong, I didn't anchor it with anything else. I'm going to get a big bottle of this as its just wonderful.


----------



## Elly (Apr 7, 2011)

Lemongrass is very strong when you first use it but as time passes it fades quite a bit.  I have a 4 months old batch with lemongrass which was fairly strong to start with and now there is just a mild scent, I find that May chang holds a lot better


----------



## lsg (Apr 10, 2011)

I tried this blend, called Freswater, yesterday and really like it.

4-Bergamot, 2-Eucalyptus, 1-Lavender 40/42, 12-Lemon


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wholeheartedly believe in the power of EOs. I understand the problem with them in soap since they don't have time to absorb into the skin. But I studied aromatherapy and homeopathic remedies and learned that rose and jasmine can induce labor and deepen contractions. Right before I found out I was pregnant the first time, I made a lotion with lavender and rose EO. A couple weeks later I had an impartial miscarriage. Yes, this could have been a coincidence, but when I got pregnant the second time I made a labor oil with rose and jasmine. My daughter (1st delivery) was born in 12 hours with 30 minutes of pushing . 

Could be the placebo effect, but I believe in the power of nature, lol. God gave us these plants for a reason, and if the oil is cold pressed and from a reputable dealer, they provide the same benefits as the plant itself. Not everything can be used raw .


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2011)

Be aware that if you claim it is good for aging skin it 'probably' becomes classified as a drug & your requirments will change.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 20, 2011)

I take mabel White web site with a grain of salt. For aging skin, it's best to use a lotion or a serum, unlike soap which washes off.


----------



## sakura1024 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, essential oils have been known to produce therapeutic effects by inhalation, but the heat of cp soap disrupts the bonds of the eo's molecules and basically renders it sterile. If you want the therapeutic effects of eo in a soap, you're going to have to make an unscented soap and then rebatch it.


----------

